# Showmaster Goat feed



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

Anyone use it, or have used it? I am headed to Rural King later to get some, Goat Developer. I hope they have the Sales Edge, its 18% pro. where the Developer is 16%. Just wondering if anyone had seen a big difference in thier goats after using it.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wish I could get it, wont ship!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I have heard of it, but I can't seem to find it locally. The only thing I can find is Honor Impulse or X Clamation. They are both 16%... we had to get Impulse because they didn't have the other in stock, but we'll mix X Clamation in and get them started on it next time around.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Xclamation is great. it's what a lot of the top wether breeders use.


----------

